# People with too much money



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd love one but I hope I'd treat it with a tad more respect.

see pics below.

Do you have any to post :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

No one can have too much money! It's what you do with it that matters. And buying a vulgar car like the Veyron should not be on anyone's list!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

VULGAR tut tut tut


----------

